# Any experience pressure canning on propane?



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm going to put an induction range in my new home, so I need an alternative for canning. I water bath and have a 21 qt. All American pressure canner. I'm thinking a propane camp-style stove, like a 30K BTU camp chef. Does anyone have any experience with pressure canning on a propane stove, and can you recommend a model?

I'm going to be using it in a sheltered location.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

There's probably thousands of old gas stoves in basements across the country installed for the sole purpose of canning. So there's nothing new to be invented. I can't imagine why using a propane stove would be such an issue.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

The only thing I have to say is not all propane stoves are created equal. We have an old stove that came with our house that doesn't have any "large" burners. They're all the same and all very slow to boil water. We haven't done any canning yet this year, but I imagine it would take forever to get up to temp/pressure. I bought a newer stove with a "power burner" that should be a considerably larger btu output and should work much better for most anything that requires significant heat input.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A friend of mine used a propane burner for deep frying turkeys. Lots of power to get up the temperature quickly and good control of temperature.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry no. I dont entertain any sewercidal tendencies but everybody seems to vary on how worried they are about dying.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I do pretty much all my water bath and pressure canning outside on a picnic table to keep the heat down inside the house. I used to use a Coleman propane camping stove with good results. Last year I got an old antique cast iron 2 burner unit that was designed to run on natural gas. I had intended on re-jetting it for propane. But it came with adjustable orfices and I was able to get it to run on propane without buying new jets. Works great!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I can't see why it would be a problem provided you've got enough propane to keep from running out in the middle of the process. What model canner do you own? You might want to consider calling the company and asking. I have two presto canners and have called the company a couple times with various questions, also to order parts. They've been very helpful.

That said, I've heard from a couple different people on the net (Wendy DeWitt and Linda's Pantry--I think?) who've used their canners on a glass top stove without any problems. But I understand the companies say don't do it, so you're probably smart not to.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

lol, wanna see a pressure canned face in a jar? 









Pressure canned face in a jar







www.youtube.com


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

OrneryOldBat said:


> I'm going to put an induction range in my new home, so I need an alternative for canning. I water bath and have a 21 qt. All American pressure canner. I'm thinking a propane camp-style stove, like a 30K BTU camp chef. Does anyone have any experience with pressure canning on a propane stove, and can you recommend a model?
> 
> I'm going to be using it in a sheltered location.


I've watched a few on youtube that can on a propane camp stove. It works.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I'd read in a couple of places that anything above 15K BTUs could be a problem with a pressure cooker. I sent an email to All American, but didn't get an answer, so I'll just have to give it a try. Most of the people who reported warping problems had Presto's. All American are much higher quality, so I guess I'll see what happens.


----------



## WolfBrother (Mar 15, 2016)

Best Guess keep pressures whwere they should be and the temps will follow. You don't do that and you could very well have a "Well Crap" episode.


----------



## Judy (10 mo ago)

OrneryOldBat said:


> I'm going to put an induction range in my new home, so I need an alternative for canning. I water bath and have a 21 qt. All American pressure canner. I'm thinking a propane camp-style stove, like a 30K BTU camp chef. Does anyone have any experience with pressure canning on a propane stove, and can you recommend a model?
> 
> I'm going to be using it in a sheltered location.


I have seen videos on you tube of people doing this. They used a standing two burner propane stove, not one of the smaller table top ones. That kind of stove is on my wish list.


----------



## Wryter (Jan 30, 2015)

OrneryOldBat said:


> I'm going to put an induction range in my new home, so I need an alternative for canning. I water bath and have a 21 qt. All American pressure canner. I'm thinking a propane camp-style stove, like a 30K BTU camp chef. Does anyone have any experience with pressure canning on a propane stove, and can you recommend a model?
> 
> I'm going to be using it in a sheltered location.


I use a single burner Bayou Classic SP 10 High Pressure Outdoor Propane Cooker along with my All American 921 Pressure Canner. You need a decent and sturdy windscreen and it takes some practice to get the flame adjusted right so you hold the correct pressure, but it works great. Here's a link https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000291GB...6926ddc16952c1daa5419&creativeASIN=B000291GBQ


----------



## NorthernPost (Jan 9, 2021)

I had a glass top stove years back and after using my All American the glass top was definitely never the same. I converted to propane stove after that and love it over electric. the 4 burners are all different sizes and I generally use the 3rd largest when pressure canning with either of my All American canners. I get it up to steam on high then dial it back to about 2 on the dial. I've actually had two canners going at the same time. One on the 3rd largest and another on the largest. Works great. I ditto the idea of just picking up a used propane stove and setting it up any where you have room. Preferably indoors, as mice like to make homes in appliances that are kept outside.


----------



## eve321 (Jun 25, 2020)

OrneryOldBat said:


> I'm going to put an induction range in my new home, so I need an alternative for canning. I water bath and have a 21 qt. All American pressure canner. I'm thinking a propane camp-style stove, like a 30K BTU camp chef. Does anyone have any experience with pressure canning on a propane stove, and can you recommend a model?
> 
> I'm going to be using it in a sheltered location.


I do all my canning on a camp burner. I love it! I don't heat up the house . I have a tent gazebo I work under with a table so it's almost an outdoor kitchen!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

This lady does outdoor canning.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If you notice, this lady has a breaker screen surrounding her canning station to prevent any breezes from blowing the burners out during the processing time.


----------



## Percy (5 mo ago)

I tried a Camp Chef two burner with my pressure canner but could not set the heat low enough for 11 PSI. It might work in the mountains. My old Coleman gas stove at 11.000 BTU works great and gives me fine tuning on heat.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

OrneryOldBat said:


> I'm going to put an induction range in my new home, so I need an alternative for canning. I water bath and have a 21 qt. All American pressure canner. I'm thinking a propane camp-style stove, like a 30K BTU camp chef. Does anyone have any experience with pressure canning on a propane stove, and can you recommend a model?
> 
> I'm going to be using it in a sheltered location.


I simply use by big outdoor burner. I too have an All American and it works just fine.


----------



## dkpbone (2 d ago)

Percy said:


> I tried a Camp Chef two burner with my pressure canner but could not set the heat low enough for 11 PSI. It might work in the mountains. My old Coleman gas stove at 11.000 BTU works great and gives me fine tuning on heat.


which Coleman stove are you using?


----------

